# 200sx vs. 240sx



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Anybody know of any advantages the 200 has over the 240? Also, does anybody know why the 200sx only has a 1.6 liter in the base and se but 2 in the se-r?? thanks


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

advantages?... thats like what does a sailboat have over a jet boat... the 240 is better in every way, except the 200 is cute, and comfortable.. cuz im a big guy, the 240 is a rocket on wheels once you drop in a DET. but.. its all good, nissans are nissans.. hell, all cars rule, as long as they run!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

there is almost no advantage a 200sx has over a 240sx, except for maybe size and price. the 200sx se has the ga16de which produces around 115hp and the se-r has around 135hp w/ the sr20de. the reason, just just cuz. haha... if youre gonna get a 200sx, try to get an se-r. the only reason to get an se over and se-r is maybe price and availability. id probably get the 240sx, depending on year. they are great cars


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yea really, if i had the choice, i'd get a 240 so quick, and let my 200 go off a cliff.. or sell it for a SR20DEt with high compressions pistons and rods, new cams, new ECU.. new bigger turbo.. man, so sweet.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

the 200sx does have an advantage over the 240sx. you can actually sit comfortably in the back seat of the 200sx. other than that the 240 does seem to have the ege over the 200sx


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

What generation 240 are you compairing it with? S13 or S14?

200SX SE-R (140hp)

Positives > Very good around town car. It has plenty of room and can actually seat 4 people fairly comfortably. Has a nicer engine stock than the 240SX does. You can turbo the stock motor to nice power levels without much work or you can drop in a VE or DET motor. Some great suspensions are now offered for the car, so you'll have plenty of choices. It's FWD which is better in areas that have a lot of snow or rain. It has a Clark Kent/Super Man identity. It's mild mannered on the outside but can be turned into an amazing performance car. Strong US community.

Negatives > It's FWD which means it has some limitations on ultimate performance. FWD is not as much fun if you're experienced driving a RWD car (it is safer however). The 200SX is a compact car and isn't as sporty as the 240sx. It was never designed to be a performance car and thus, must be modified more than a 240 to make up for it.

240SX (155hp in '91+ motors)

Positives > Cheap if you buy an S13. You can find nice examples usually around 3k. Almost unlimited performance potential... certainly more than a 200SX but only a very small percentage of it's owners will ever got that far. Because it's RWD it can be more fun to drive. Much better drift car than a 200SX because it's RWD and as we know, is one of the best drift car in Japan. Can be equally amazing in track and 1320 events. Better looking car with a lot of aftermarket body upgrades (including OEM JDM Nissan parts). Plenty of turbo engine swap options... SR, CA, and RB series engines. More JDM aftermarket parts made for the car. Shares many of the suspension components used in Nissan's top of the line sports car (the 300ZX). 300ZX brakes are a fairly easy upgrade. 300ZX/Skyline GTR aftermarket brakes and wheels can be used if desired. One word... Silvia. 

Negatives > Stock engine is the same engine Nissan used in it's trucks with some slight modifications (155hp). S13 is an older car than a 200SX so expect to fix more items more often. S14 would be the same age ('95 to '98) but costs more than the same year 200SX... something to think about if you don't have the tools or knowledge to do all your own work maintaining these cars. 240 community is smaller in the US than the SE-R community. A lot of 240's I see have DET's in them now so some of the uniqueness of a built 240 is wearing off. 240's have unfortunatly become very popular recently with the SSC build up. This is driving prices up slightly on everything related to 240s. DET's are much cheaper FWD than they are RWD. No really good NA options (unlike the 200SX which can use the VE motor). A little bit harder to work on, and not quite as reliable as an SE-R. Still though, it's a great car.



I own 2 SE-R's (Classic and 200SX) and will never sell them. My wife and I are however selling our Si so that in a year we can buy an S13 240.


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

Yosho said:


> *What generation 240 are you compairing it with? S13 or S14?
> 
> 200SX SE-R (140hp)
> 
> ...


no offense meant but, bullshit. The stock KA24DE is not a truck motor, yes it is ALSO used in a truck it isnt a truck engine. The frontier V6 is VG33DE and VG is same series as 300zx....is that truck engine too  ...the KA24DE is a strong motor and can take more than a sr20. A good friend of mine had a KA24DE with piston rods custom t-70 turbo and 150shot nos and made 10.5 1/4 mile and it was daily driven. don get me wrong i love the sr20's but don underestimate the ka24de


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

No offense taken.

Actually I really like the KA motor. Other than the original KA24E motor, I think the newer KA24DE motor is perfectly fine. Not as smooth as the SR series but not "truck like" to me. Having said that, it seems every time this comes up I'm the lone voice in support of the KA. Most recently on SR20DEForums. That's why I made the comment about being a "truck motor." It seems the general concensus, even from many of it's owners, is that it's not as accceptable an engine to them as you and I think it is.


http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26513


akk51 > A good website and really the home of the 240SX community (IMHO) is www.zilvia.net . If you didn't already know about the site, I'm sure you'll find plenty of good information about the 240sx there.


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

I check out the link, you should post a link to this thread. All the things they said bout KA24DE is such crap. Stock for stock the ka24 WILL boost higher than the sr20. SR20 just cant compete with IRON block.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

*Questions on 240 engines*

Hey guys,

I have a 1997 240SX and I am trying to decide whether to "beef up" my KA24, or buy an SR20. Any suggestions? I want to get the most turbo I can get out of the engine I pick.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Generally the decision is to go with the SR motor... however, KA's have been boosted with very good success. For my money, I'd go with the SR... but I just love the motor, so I'm biased.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Man....... this thread might as well be just comparing a civic to a skyline or something.......... geez......


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Why do you say that?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

nismosilvias14 said:


> *I check out the link, you should post a link to this thread. All the things they said bout KA24DE is such crap. Stock for stock the ka24 WILL boost higher than the sr20. SR20 just cant compete with IRON block. *


You better go tell that to all the guys swapping there KA's in favor of the SR20DET's. And all of those guys overseas running around in their SR20DET powered Silvia's.

The KA24DE appears to be best used for low end torque. That is why many consider it a truck engine or relate it more to a truck engine in a car. It is one of Nissan's early workhorse engines. It also weights more than the SR20DE if I am not mistaken.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ka's just don't have the revving capabilities babee

Ben


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok.

I had a 240sx and frankly I got an SE-R because of the SR20DE.

The ka24de is a truck motor. If you look at a stock dyno it has more torque than horse. After that magic number ...(approx. 5300rpms) the ka24de's motor expieriences a negative slope in its horsepower curve. I felt this all the time! I would get gobs of tire smoking bravado then the power would just melt south. I would agree that its not a huge drop however, you cant just compare horse vs torque peak powers (150 vs. 155). Once you take a look at the dyno you can see.

The car essentially "Accelerates at a Decreasing Rate." Some of you might know exactly what I mean.

For example, take almost any honda.... They rely entirely on their horse power. And rightly so. It just keeps increasing and increasing. In this fasion they reach their peak power at the end of every gear...right around 8 grand.

Now look at a N/A 300zx. They have way more torque than horse ( comparable to the ka24de ). They reach their peak power in first gear and then only see remenents of it as they shift through higher gears. This is why they beat so many off the line only to get passed in higher gears.

Sorry that was so long.

Well, shoot away.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a 98 Sentra SE, GC, VE, pretty well built. A friend has a S13 (Silvia conversion) with DET and lowering springs and other basic mods. The first week he drove his car after the swap we meet up just to fool around. We switched cars and he drove mine and I drove his for about 15 minutes. My car feels light and nimble his feels heavy (mine has better suspension mods) Mine pulls as hard if not harder then his and I am NA. Its all in the execution. He has about 12K in his car. The 1.6 cars don't come close to a S13-14. Not even close (laughable really). A well built FWD car can be a pretty impressive car. In the end I would still start with a RWD car IF I didn't need the utility of my 4 door. Oh, hey its a 4 door. You should have seen the look on his face the first time he drove my car. He was shocked how nice it was compared to his and pretty much said everything I said about our cars. I love 240's and either that or a miata is going to be my next project car.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

just wondering...anybody know the hp/weight/torque of 90-92 300zx's with and without turbo/twin? thanks


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

akk51 said:


> *just wondering...anybody know the hp/weight/torque of 90-92 300zx's with and without turbo/twin? thanks *



www.edmunds.com


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

If you want the best car for performance, get a 240. I have a 200sx making around 210whp at stock boost, truechoice suspension setup, ad22vf brakes, etc. My buddy has a s14, intake, header, exhaust, cam swap(either from a earlier 240 or altima), Tein suspension, making around 160whp. We had a little track event at this road course. Both of us were on street tires(I'm on Potenza re-730s and I think he had Dunlop SP8000). He was pulling 1:02s and I was pulling 1:04s. And I'd say we're fairly even drivers, I might be better even. 

I'm making around 50 more whp, weigh 300 lbs less, and still got my ass kicked. Granted, it was my first time at the track, but at best I'd only be able to pull even. And I have probably one of the best sorted out daily driven se-r's out there. His car is better balanced and you can fit bigger tires. You just can't put down as much power in a FWD car. 

Well, those are my observations!

Khiem


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> *I'm making around 50 more whp, weigh 300 lbs less, and still got my ass kicked. Granted, it was my first time at the track, but at best I'd only be able to pull even. And I have probably one of the best sorted out daily driven se-r's out there. His car is better balanced and you can fit bigger tires. You just can't put down as much power in a FWD car.
> 
> Well, those are my observations!
> 
> Khiem *


Turbo's and FWD are a particularly bad choice for a track car. I doubt he would have the same effect to my 185whp NA car with a Quaife. ITR's can beat lots of RWD cars on a roadcourse. I have a event at Virginia Int. Raceway in 2 weeks. I will know better then (the S13 friend is coming as well). I am still not saying that a b14 is a better choice then a s13 but I am saying that done right they can have very good potential. S13 has a great deal more potential. I have never understood the fasination with a FWD turbo car.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *Turbo's and FWD are a particularly bad choice for a track car. *


Hmm... well, I think that depends on the setup. I stuck with a t25 because I wanted my power to come on smoothly, which is does. It basically just feels like I have a lot more displacement. I have full stock boost(7-8psi) at ~2500k and the power goes up linearly from there; there's no big jump in HP, there's just more of it. If I had a big, laggy turbo, I'd agree that it would be a bad choice for a track car.

Whether you have a turbo or not, there's a physical limit to how much power you can put down. My stock VLSD was working well enough where I'd spin the outside wheel if I overpowered it exiting a corner. I was cornering and accelerating as fast as the available traction would allow me. Ah yes, the limit of 205 wide tires 

Steve, I think we should trade cars sometime  It'd be fun! Oh, I thought about a VE, but at the time, it was much cheaper to just go turbo and my motor was still relatively fresh.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> *Hmm... well, I think that depends on the setup. I stuck with a t25 because I wanted my power to come on smoothly, which is does. It basically just feels like I have a lot more displacement. I have full stock boost(7-8psi) at ~2500k and the power goes up linearly from there; there's no big jump in HP, there's just more of it. If I had a big, laggy turbo, I'd agree that it would be a bad choice for a track car.
> 
> Whether you have a turbo or not, there's a physical limit to how much power you can put down. My stock VLSD was working well enough where I'd spin the outside wheel if I overpowered it exiting a corner. I was cornering and accelerating as fast as the available traction would allow me. Ah yes, the limit of 205 wide tires
> 
> Steve, I think we should trade cars sometime  It'd be fun! Oh, I thought about a VE, but at the time, it was much cheaper to just go turbo and my motor was still relatively fresh. *


I am curious to see how much wheelspin I get with the VE and Quaife. I will probably try the street tires to start with a then switch over to my R tires. Just curious to see if my experiance is the same as yours. Just another question. Do you have a aftermarket front swaybar or is it stock? I am sure on the street your turbo would be faster. I am not so sure on the track. Interesting comparision though isn't it. If you were not so far away we could trade rides.


----------



## ser140hp (Dec 17, 2002)

If I had money....I would blow both engines up. heh. I would keep boosting both of them until they both blew up. then we would know which can take the boost better. unless this is already proven and documented of course.....I know this about a 200 vs. 240 but I want to see this test happen. if only someone on here had some money


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

if you honestly want to know what car to get, you might want to tell us a little more about what you want, need, and know. i just hope you don't base your buying decision on all this incomplete (and a lot of it) incorrect information. there are an array of different 200's!!! so don't think they are all your fwd 1.6 or 2 liter option. anyway have fun with whatever you decide. to most of you who replied and failed miserably to give this guy any COMPLETE information, you suck! later keep cool


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *if you honestly want to know what car to get, you might want to tell us a little more about what you want, need, and know. i just hope you don't base your buying decision on all this incomplete (and a lot of it) incorrect information. there are an array of different 200's!!! so don't think they are all your fwd 1.6 or 2 liter option. anyway have fun with whatever you decide. to most of you who replied and failed miserably to give this guy any COMPLETE information, you suck! later keep cool *


Like you were so helpfull.


----------



## NissanBoy85 (Oct 6, 2002)

*F/F rules*

allrigt...I just want to state the obvious here... This is an argument over which is better...F/F or F/R.... It is the accepted notion that F/R setup is the best for racing in a car...F/F cars have always been regaurded as economy cars with no racing potential.. I just want to point out to people that in all of racing history..people have expirimented with F/F cars and how well they race... It has been well documented that F/F cars are extreamly good race cars..if set up correctly. Look at the Nissan Primera... it is among nissan's greatest race cars..and its F/F...Also...the original mini cooper is a good example too... I am really in defense of F/F cars because I have a passion and a love for them.. I just recently purchased a '84 Nissan 200sx turbo...its F/R, so I am going to be tasting what that is like.. I am not sure where I will fall in this matter...but I just know that I love my se-r...ive driven RWD BMWs and AWD Audis...and in the end..i always love my Se-r


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thenissangod said:


> *if you honestly want to know what car to get, you might want to tell us a little more about what you want, need, and know. i just hope you don't base your buying decision on all this incomplete (and a lot of it) incorrect information. there are an array of different 200's!!! so don't think they are all your fwd 1.6 or 2 liter option. anyway have fun with whatever you decide. to most of you who replied and failed miserably to give this guy any COMPLETE information, you suck! later keep cool *



why dont you point him in the right direction for true "COMPLETE information"


----------

